# Utah Falconers help local hawks...



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

What a great day afield with a fine group of dedicated falconers. As I've recently posted, The Utah Falconers Association has begun a conservation initiative by building Kestrel, Peregrine and Barn Owl nest boxes and Ferruginous and other hawk platforms.

This weekend was the first of hopefully many service projects aimed at helping the birds many care so much about. The weather did not cooperate (naturally), it was windy (gusts to 50mph) with some rain, but we all had a great time.

There are many legalities (read red tape!) with regards to habitat modifications like guzzlers and nest platforms on public land, so for the time being decided they are easiest installed on private ground. We found some property in northern Utah that held a few Ferruginous Hawks and then scoped out various platform designs. As with Kestrel nest boxes there is varying information in regards to construction, placement, height, etc. It's a learning process, one we'll probably have to tweak and change in time.

Constructing platform #1. Those treated poles are HEAVY!!!









Easier said than done!









Done. We added a few twigs to help get those Ferrug's excited. Let's hope it works!









Then we headed a short way's away and constructed a similar (but slightly different in design) platform. We wanted them close, in the same territory, to give the birds a chance to choose between nests, have auxiliary sites, roosting/hunting/loafing site, etc.

I conveniently decided to hold the camera during the below.









Up she goes&#8230;









You can actually see the other platform in the background, far left side.









The whole crew.









Naturalists, conservationists, falconers, scoundrels 









We also installed another American Kestrel nest box (see other thread) while we were out and about.









Ferruginous Hawks are in need of all sportsman's and conservationist's help. Like most prairie species, they evolved with little disturbances and thrive best in "natural" and "uninhabited" areas; good habitat is tough to find these days, especially with gas and oil projects in key areas of good Ferruginous Hawk habitat. If you know of ANY private ground, that looks like the above, in Northern or Western Utah and the landowners would be accepting of these platforms please PM me.

They normally nest on the ground, on small cliffs, or in juniper/pinion trees. But many will nest on man-made structures, much like Kestrels, Barn owls, and Osprey.

If you or your family is interested in helping birds of prey or falconry please get in touch with me via PM. We still need folks installing Kestrel and Barn Owl nest boxes.

Also on March 31st the Utah Falconers Assoc. will be helping to re-build a Peregrine Falcon nest box in west Layton. We can use help with that project as well.

Caleb


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

An update: We will be doing another service project on the 31st of March if anyone is interested; pm me for more details.

_*Peregrine Falcon and other nest box placements on The Nature Conservancy property in Davis County, Utah.*

When: Saturday March 31st, 2012. 9 A.M.

Where: Great Salt Lake Shorelands Preserve Visitors Center, Layton, UT (see Directions below)

What: We will be installing a Peregrine Falcon nest box on a hack tower, as well as installing several Kestrel and Barn Owl Boxes throughout the property.

Needed: You will need some form of water-proof/resistant boots, gloves, shovels, and any other equipment for installing boxes. Please pack a lunch. Don't forget your camera!

Spring is a great time to be in the marsh. Birds are singing and nesting. The Nature Conservancy property is very unique and offers great opportunities for local falconers and their families to view shorebirds, waterfowl, and of course raptors. Feel free to bring spouses and children, just make sure everyone is prepared to be out in the marsh. Depending on weather insect repellent might be a good idea too.

We will meet at the Visitors center at 9 a.m. and caravan out to the site. 4-wheelers will be used for much of the ride. Once at the tower we will construct and install a nest box atop the hack site. After that is completed we will go around and install other nest boxes in key habitat areas._

caleb


----------

